# SS.org Challenge: One Million 1,000,000 Push Ups



## highlordmugfug

I flagrantly stole this idea from this thread on the vegan bodybuilding forums.

Vegan Bodybuilding & Fitness &bull; View topic - VBBF Challenge: One Million 1,000,000 Push Ups

I thought it was a cool idea, and it'd be a good way for everyone to keep track of how many pushups they're actually doing and help some of us get into better and better shape since we can compare how many we're doing to each other on here (everyone loves mock competition) I'm going to copypaste the rules from the other site, changing VBBF to SS.org, of course:




RULES! said:


> *Question:* How fast do you think you and I and everyone else here at ss.org can reach the combined total of* One Million Push Ups*?
> 
> I was browsing the forum and was surprised to see we didn't have one of these threads which are very popular elsewhere. Basically everytime you do pushups, remember how many you did and then post here. We'll keep a running total and see how fast we can all contribute to One Million Push Ups completed by members of ss.org.
> 
> THE SS.org ONE MILLION PUSH UP CHALLENGE:
> _What will YOU contribute?_
> 
> *Rules: *
> 1. Be honest! (no hijacking with posts like '5 billion in the past 20 minutes' and imaginary push ups do no count). This is no race, 1 is a contribution. This is only for Strength gain. You can lie all you want, but it won't get you anywhere.
> 2. Keep the content strictly push up related as much as possible (ideally posts shouldn't be that long anyway as most posts will be people posting their total for the day)
> 3. Any pushups you post will be assumed to have been completed the day you posted unless you say otherwise
> 4. With every post, please note whether you did them all at once or in sets and what type (push ups done on knees count as half by the way)
> 5. Post how many you contribute each time and the running total, like I have at the bottom (in bold)...(saves me counting up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 6. Under SS.org Law, once members have read this you MUST, under pain of severe nipple whipping, post all and any push ups you do, here.
> 
> That's it! Pretty simple really so get doing some Push Ups!



So yeah, we'll start from today 8/4/2012 and see how long it takes us, good luck and good exercising everyone!

(I'll edit my post in a few minutes after I do some more, I did a few sets earlier today but I don't remember how many so I'm not going to count them )

EDIT: As for what type, let us know if they're wide (hands farther than shoulder width apart), narrow(less than shoulder width apart), neutral (shoulder width apart), diamond (making a diamond with your hands under you), elevated (either legs up or doing them on the back of a couch or something) or not, and if they're full pushups or done on your knees. EDIT4: or if you do explosive (push up where you come up fast and your hands leave the floor, you can clap or whatever, just let us know!) Thanks Necris for pointing out I missed that one. We'll count ones on knees and ones on the back of couches or against sinks and the like as 1/2, all others as 1 (even if your knees are elevated).

EDIT2: And be sure to put your total, and then the total for the entire site as well, assuming you want to keep track of your personal total (you should!).

EDIT3:
2x20 wide
1x15 neutral
1x10 neutral
*Personal Total: 65
Site total: 65
*


----------



## The Buttmonkey

I shall be doing this.

*space reserved because I ain't doin' no pushups at 0037*


----------



## Necris

50 Elevated (Mostly Wide)
25 Neutral
20 Wide (extra wide )
10 Diamond
25 Explosive

Total: 130
Site total: 195

I tend to round down every 5, so 24 = 20 or 27 = 25 for me just to make things more challenging.


----------



## troyguitar

Funny I just started doing pushups 2 days ago, though I'll probably be switching over to pullups next week when I get my bar back... in the meantime I'll contribute my meager count 

4-aug
20x wide (on fists because my wrists hurt otherwise)

total: 20
site total: 215


----------



## ddtonfire

Well, now I feel obligated.

100 neutral stance

Total: 100
Site total: 315

PS a really good site for pushups sets that I used pre-OCS: http://hundredpushups.com/


----------



## Chickenhawk

Oh hell, I did some just now to help out:

50 neutral 
10 neutral elevated

Total: 60

I'll do some more when it's not my day of relaxation


----------



## Bevo

Im in...

Total: 50
*Site total: 365*


----------



## highlordmugfug

Site Total: 425
with Chickenhawk's contribution. 

We can knock 1mil out in no time.


----------



## Chickenhawk

Guess I could have done the site total, and not my own 

Add 10 more neutral. Did them with the 3 year old (count hers if you want, they're fairly impressive.).


----------



## kung_fu

Sounds like fun. I've been looking for the motivation. You can count on me contributing a few every once in a while. Here's a few:

Kung_fu : 1X40 (wide-ish)

SSorg: 465


----------



## Infamous Impact

75 Total Pushups
25 Handstand Pushups
50 Normal Pushups
Site Total: 560, counting Chickenhawk's pushups with his daughter's.


----------



## kung_fu

2X5 1-arm pushups
Site Total: 570


----------



## kung_fu

2X20 regular
Site Total: 610

no more for now


----------



## flint757

2x20 neutral

site total 650


----------



## Aevolve

Welp, I'm in.

4x30 Military

Site total: 770


----------



## Infamous Impact

I did some pushups at the end of my workout to round off the first day to 1000.
5x46 Normal
Site Total: 1000


----------



## flint757

Now just 1000 more days to go


----------



## Infamous Impact

flint757 said:


> Now just 1000 more days to go


----------



## troyguitar

20x wide again :rawr:

1020


----------



## flint757

Well fuck you then 

2x20 neutral
1x20 elevated

site total 1080


----------



## highlordmugfug

1x20 wide
My total: 85
Site Total: 1100


----------



## Necris

50 Elevated 
50 Wide
50 Neutral
10 Diamond
15 Explosive

Ouch 

Total: 175
Site Total: 1275


----------



## Alberto7

I haven't been on the site for a while, since I haven't been playing guitar... But I've been exercising a lot and hitting the gym hard  and this thread provides with great motivation  so here ya' go!

35 Neutral
2x20 Wide
2x10 Hip (check video at the end if you don't know them!)
10 Explosive
10 Diamond

Personal Total: 125
Site Total: 1400

Hip pushup:


----------



## Infamous Impact

Since calisthenics don't mess with my recovery, I decided to do pushups whenever I'm not occupied, in sets of 20.
8x20 Normal Pushups
Site Total: 1560


----------



## highlordmugfug

20 elevated (1/2)
5 really wide

I have no energy today 
Personal total: 100
Site Total: 1575


----------



## kung_fu

1X40 normal
Site Total: 1615


----------



## highlordmugfug

I pushed through 10 diamonds 
and 5 neutral to get us back to 10's

Personal Total: 115
Site Total: 1630


----------



## Winspear

Did 2 neutral sets to failure in the gym today after my chest workout
Personal Total: 20
Site Total: 1650


----------



## The Reverend

I can only do like 18 normal push ups with proper form, I don't know what the fuck you guys are smoking. 

20 normal push ups. 

SSO: 1670


----------



## Winspear

The Reverend said:


> I can only do like 18 normal push ups with proper form, I don't know what the fuck you guys are smoking.



So much this. I've been training for years now and even when I'm toned up and 20lbs lighter like I am now I can't break 20!


----------



## highlordmugfug

^ and ^^ I'm using all the bastards posting huge numbers in here as motivation to get better 
 to all the bastards.


----------



## BlindingLight7

TLDR One fat boy lazy pushup. 

SSO: 1671


----------



## troyguitar

I am not a bastard, I have mediocre form and can only do 25-30ish if I go to failure 

20x wide again

total: 1691


----------



## flint757

Well proper form is pausing (or that is how I was taught) and I have a feeling people are just blazing through them without pause which makes them a lot easier to complete. And keeping head up and back straight makes them harder as well. Two plausible explanations or we've just got some beasts on here with great upper body strength.  Also plausible...


----------



## Winspear

I never pause, just slow and straight much like any other exercise


----------



## flint757

Well like anything there is certainly a variety of ways to do something. Pending on your goal you do different things. Pausing does do more for your upper body though, you feel the burn.


----------



## highlordmugfug

I pause, go slow, and keep my back straight and head up. Hence my unimpressive numbers.


----------



## flint757

excuses, excuses


----------



## flint757

1x20 neutral 

for now

site total is 1711


----------



## troyguitar

By head up do you mean you look out in front of you instead of at the floor?


----------



## flint757

Yep. That alone makes push ups twice as hard. (obviously exaggerating a bit )


----------



## Chickenhawk

The Reverend said:


> I can only do like 18 normal push ups with proper form, I don't know what the fuck you guys are smoking.



I could do 75 proper pushups in 2 minutes when I was in the Army. My best PT test was 70 pushups in 2 minutes, 120 situps in 2 minutes, and a 14:00 2 mile run. I was smoking Newports back then 

Just knocked out:

20 neutral
10 elevated
10 whatever you call them when you go down, and you lift one leg, then alternate.

Site Total: 1751

Oh hell...9 more neutral to even the fucking number out 

*Site Total: 1760*


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples

5 more from an unathletic and awkward skinny kid

better do one more so un-do the "nice" number

Site Total: 1766


----------



## Aevolve

The Reverend said:


> I can only do like 18 normal push ups with proper form, I don't know what the fuck you guys are smoking.
> 
> 20 normal push ups.
> 
> SSO: 1670





EtherealEntity said:


> So much this. I've been training for years now and even when I'm toned up and 20lbs lighter like I am now I can't break 20!





flint757 said:


> Well proper form is pausing (or that is how I was taught) and I have a feeling people are just blazing through them without pause which makes them a lot easier to complete. And keeping head up and back straight makes them harder as well. Two plausible explanations or we've just got some beasts on here with great upper body strength.  Also plausible...


I had pauses between my sets of 30. And I'm going with strict form, doing them slow. I just have really low body fat, and most of my mass in my upper body- which makes it easy to do bodyweight exercises. That's all.


----------



## flint757

I covered that with the last part in my post


----------



## flint757

and 24 elevated

site total 1790


----------



## flint757

Fuck it 10 neutral

site total 1800


----------



## Aevolve

flint757 said:


> I covered that with the last part in my post



Just clarifying I guess. Sorry, it's late and I don't have much to do.


----------



## Fiction

5x10 Neutral

God damn that was hard, used to be able to do 100, but haven't done any for a few months, will feel that in the morning 

my total 50
site total 1850

Game on!
Just need to start running again, anyone up for a running goal thread


----------



## Fiction

EtherealEntity said:


> So much this. I've been training for years now and even when I'm toned up and 20lbs lighter like I am now I can't break 20!



I just followed some website which has increments to increase, I think in the first 3 weeks I went from doing 10 and waking up sore to doing 50 and waking up without any aches. The goal was 100+ in 7 weeks I think.


----------



## Adrian-XI

Did 40, 

SSO total: 1890


----------



## flint757

Fiction said:


> Just need to start running again, anyone up for a running goal thread



That sounds like a good idea actually because trust me I need motivation to run daily. I can get like 3-6 miles a week when I actually try.


----------



## Infamous Impact

From yesterday's workout. Was an overhead press day, so tons of pushup.
5x5 Handstand Pushups: 25
5x20 Explosive Pushups: 100
4x40 Normal Pushups: 160
Total: 285
Site Total:2175


----------



## Gothic Headhunter

1x25 neutral

Site total: 2200


----------



## Infamous Impact

5x20 Normal Pushups: 100
Site Total: 2300


----------



## jaxadam

I did 50 this morning.
Site Total: 2350


----------



## kung_fu

I typically do push-ups to failure, which for me is about 42-45. I'd like to work up to 100 consecutive, s maybe i'll try to incorporate the 100push-up training method into my routine. This thread should keep meproperly motivated

1X40 normal
1X10 normal 

Site Total: 2400


----------



## kung_fu

2X20

Site total : 2440


----------



## espman

4x15

Site Total: 2500


----------



## flint757

3x20 neutral

site total 2560


----------



## Xiphos68

Haha, this thread will probably get me back into working out, sounds like a fun challenge!


----------



## Sofos

Xiphos68 said:


> Haha, this thread will probably get me back into working out, sounds like a fun challenge!



this and Shaman King have got me back into working out after 3 months. in the past few hours i ran a mile (non stop, mind you), and done 40 pushups (will update the total after i do my final set of 20). also have done 30 situps, and various stretches, etc.


----------



## Xiphos68

SoldiersOfFilth said:


> this and Shaman King have got me back into working out after 3 months. in the past few hours i ran a mile (non stop, mind you), and done 40 pushups (will update the total after i do my final set of 20). also have done 30 situps, and various stretches, etc.



Good job sir! 

I'll be moving to college, so hopefully I'll be jogging around the city/campus and what not. Should be fun!


----------



## highlordmugfug

2 x 10 neutral
2 x 10 wide
15 very wide
8 diamond (I failed out )
2 diamond (but evened it up )

My total: 180
Site Total: 2625


----------



## Bevo

40 standard
Site total 2665


----------



## Fiction

1x20 Neutral 

Just why I let myself recover haha

my total 70
site total 2685


----------



## Infamous Impact

5x40 Normal Pushups: 200
Site Total: 2885


----------



## highlordmugfug

20 wide

Personal Total: 200
Site Total: 2905


----------



## Infamous Impact

4x20 Explosive Pushups: 80
3x5 Handstand Pushups: 15
Total: 95
Site Total: 3000


----------



## JPhoenix19

30 normal on monday
40 normal today

Site total: 3070


----------



## flint757

Just wait till we get over 9000

/end corny joke


----------



## troyguitar

20 wide

3090 total


----------



## Sofos

40 wide

Site total: 3130


----------



## Necris

Yesterday:
175 Elevated
75 Military
25 Explosive
25 Hip
10 Diamond
20 Wide
Total: 330


Today: (Working on it now)
75 Elevated

I just started todays, my schedule is all fucked up. If I can break 150 after yesterday I'll consider that a serious accomplishment. 

Site total: 3460


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Nice, at this rate maybe you guys will catch up to my post count.








haha


----------



## flint757

20 neutral (tired, but feel obligated to do something )

site total 3480


----------



## Sofos

20 wide out of boredom

3500


----------



## Necris

200 Elevated
50 Military
25 Explosive

Site Total: 3750

Once again, ouch.


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples

Necris said:


> 200 Elevated
> 50 Military
> 25 Explosive
> 
> Site Total: 3750
> 
> Once again, ouch.



*3775 total

Don't short change us!


----------



## Necris

MrPepperoniNipples said:


> *3775 total
> 
> Don't short change us!


3 a.m. Math is the least trustworthy form of math.


----------



## Gothic Headhunter

This thread is actually kind of motivating.

3x15 neutral
1x15 wide

Site total: 3835


----------



## TheBigGroove

just did 3 sets of 80 @ neutral "grip" for y'all on my lunch break - my dad's an ex-marine and pushups were a punishment growing up

site total: 4075


----------



## Infamous Impact

6x50 Normal Pushups: 300
It's ridiculous how easy it is to get big numbers on pushups.
Site Total: 4375


----------



## highlordmugfug

Infamous Impact said:


> It's ridiculous how easy it is to get big numbers on pushups.


Shut up.


----------



## Infamous Impact

highlordmugfug said:


> Shut up.


To be fair those were over the course of the day.


----------



## TheBigGroove

i've always been able to do a lot of pushups...my buddy who does 5 sets of 3 on the bench at 355 can only do like 60 a set. it's definitely a weird type of muscle recruitment


----------



## SenorDingDong

I'll join in:


100 standard

15 planche (holding entire body off ground)

40 diamond

40 wide

40 explosive


.

Site Total 4610


----------



## Konfyouzd

In... 

3 x 15 elevated slightly wider than shoulder width apart

personal total: 45
site total: 4655

does it matter than i'm also doing lawn mower pulls and crunches and shrugs and side bends? tryina get all the way sexy. women don't want this. and that is a problem.


----------



## troyguitar

20 wide

4675


----------



## SenorDingDong

3 x 30 Diamond 

3 x 15 handstand

Didn't do much because I'm not doing chest today. Sorry. 



Site Total 4810


----------



## Fiction

20 Wide

Site Total: 4830


----------



## kung_fu

1X40 normal
1X10 normal

Site Total = 4880


----------



## Infamous Impact

Tried going to failure.
1x162 Normal Pushups

Site Total: 4992


----------



## octatonic

I did 70 today as part of my 60 min circuit class.
3 sets of 20 and then another 10.
Mixture of normal, triceps (narrow) and wide.

Site total: 5062.


----------



## JP Universe

110 in the last couple of days on dumbbells

Site total: 5172.


----------



## Fiction

2x10 Neutral
1x8 Narrow (*Shakes fist at weird numbers*)

Site total: 5200


----------



## iRaiseTheDead

38 at 3:30am awww yeah!

Site total: 5238


----------



## Fiction

God damn it 

2 Neutral.

Site total: 5240


----------



## Kidneythief

Well this looks like fun, and I need to get into shape anyway. I'm going to do Monday-Wednesday-Friday if everything goes okay.
Just tested myself how many I can do at once, so yeah, I'll join...

neutral: 30
Site Total: 5270


----------



## Infamous Impact

Starting to go for 500 a day!
8x50 Normal Pushups: 400
5x5 Handstand Pushups: 25
3x25 Diamond Pushups: 75


----------



## troyguitar

Infamous Impact said:


> Starting to go for 500 a day!
> 8x50 Normal Pushups: 400
> 5x5 Handstand Pushups: 25
> 3x25 Diamond Pushups: 75



Do you just exercise all day every day?


----------



## kung_fu

1X40

Site Total = 5310

+ Infamous Impact's 500

Site Total = 5810


----------



## Necris

Yesterday:
200 Military

Today:
350 Military
30 Hip
10 Diamond
20 Elevated (fairly extreme angle)
10 Explosive Elevated
Total = 420

Site Total = 6430


----------



## Fiction

1x10 Wide
1x20 Neutral
1x10 Narrow

Site Total = 6470

--

This is fun, not waking up sore anymore. Also trying to get into a routine of doing whichever body weight exercises I can do until I move back closer to my gym.


----------



## Infamous Impact

troyguitar said:


> Do you just exercise all day every day?


I have two workouts per day and tons of free time. 


kung_fu said:


> 1X40
> 
> Site Total = 5310
> 
> + Infamous Impact's 500
> 
> Site Total = 5810


Thanks for the save!


----------



## Kidneythief

neutral = 80

Site total = 6550


----------



## Gothic Headhunter

2x15 neutral

Site Total: 6580


----------



## highlordmugfug

30 elevated (so 15)
10 with one leg raised (switched 5 in)
15 wide

Personal Total: 235
Site Total: 6615


----------



## SenorDingDong

Today was chest day 

250 standard

2x40 wide

3x20 weighted (50 pounds)

2x10 handstand

3x20 sumos




Total = 470




Site Total 7085


----------



## Infamous Impact

Sore from trying to do so many pushups in a day.

1x30 Normal Pushups

Site Total: 7115


----------



## highlordmugfug

10 hip
5 hip

Personal total: 250
Site Total: 7130


----------



## Fiction

30 Neutral

Site Total: 7160


----------



## kung_fu

40 normal

Site Total = 7200


----------



## The Reverend

Because all of you are hyper-muscled, aggro freaks, I've decided to spend most of my remaining summer doing strange numbers of push ups before college starts and I get even more lazy. 

4 normal 
2 hip (!!)
1 close

Site total: 7207


----------



## Fiction

You guys are busting my OCD balls.

If I wasnt at school i'd do 3 push-ups.


----------



## troyguitar

20 wide

7227


----------



## Fiction

53 Neutral

7280


----------



## JerichoCheng

40 normal

7320


----------



## Kidneythief

100 neutral

Site Total = 7420


----------



## Infamous Impact

5x5 Handstand Pushups
8x20 Normal Pushups

Site Total: 7605


----------



## SenorDingDong

150 Standard Pushup Burpees



Site Total 7755


----------



## Fiction

22 neutral

Site Total: Lucky 7777


----------



## Fiction

.... 18 more.

Total: 7795


----------



## myrtorp

Ok, my first contribution! 

50 push ups

It's around 50 it starts to get tough, my personal best is 60 in a row.


Total: 7845


----------



## Infamous Impact

Did something different today... Hindu pushups for 15 minutes straight. It's hypnotic once you get into the rhythm. Not sure how many I did, but at 4 seconds per pushup, probably did 225.

Total: 8070


----------



## The Reverend

3 normal push ups

Site total: 8073


----------



## kung_fu

1X40 normal
1X7 normal

SiteTotal = 8120


----------



## kung_fu

1X30 normal

Site Total = 8150


----------



## JeffFromMtl

I wish I had seen this earlier! I guess I'll start contributing with today's 60 then.

site total = 8610


----------



## highlordmugfug

I've been slacking and doing other exercises.

25 hip

Personal total: 275
Site total: 8635


----------



## JP Universe

Another 40 Standard 

Personal total: 150
Site total: 8675


----------



## JP Universe

Adding 50 I remembered from this week on dumbbells 

Personal total: 200
Site total: 8725


----------



## Kidneythief

neutral 120

Site total = 8845


----------



## The Reverend

8 normal 
1 hip

Site total = 8854


----------



## JP Universe

45 normal in a row PB

Personal total 245
Site total = 8899

(Hopes Fiction sees this)


----------



## Necris

The last few days I did a total of 500, I don't remember specifics though, I've been getting back into running now that my foot feels better.

Today
150 elevated so far.

Site total: 9449


----------



## Infamous Impact

3x30x20 Weighted Pushups

Site Total: 9539


----------



## SenorDingDong

200 weighted, 50lb


Site Total 9739


----------



## Sofos

1 Neutral

Site Total 9740

Take that, weird number people


----------



## Fiction

40 Neutral

Site Total 9780


----------



## Fat-Elf

1x20 wide
1x40 wide

Site Total 9840

I hope I got the idea right.


----------



## Necris

I got 200 more last night. 


Site total = 1040


----------



## highlordmugfug

10 neutral
10 wide
2 hip
8 neutral
20 elevated x 3 (the kind that count half )

Personal Total: 335
Site Total: 10,100


----------



## blaaargh

Glad I found this thread. I've been meaning to start working out, but haven't had the motivation until now. I just did 20 wide and 10 diamond. Feels good.
Site Total: 10,130


----------



## MetalGravy

1x25
Site Total: 10155


----------



## Fiction

40 Neutral

10,195

Sick as a dawg though, was hard to break 40.


----------



## leandroab

I've been incorporating push-ups with my jumping rope routine. I'm starting slow.


30 Neutral

10 225


----------



## Infamous Impact

5x30 Burpees
Disgusting.

Site Total: 10,375


----------



## Fat-Elf

60 wide

Site Total: 10,435


----------



## blaaargh

20 neutral
10 wide
10 diamond

Plus 40 sit-ups and 5 pull-ups. Not bad for my first day working out. Bout to go hit up the exercise bike for a bit.
Personal total: 70
Site total: 10, 475


----------



## SamSam

26 Clap

20 neutral

got back in the gym recently and added press ups to my routines. 

personal: 46

site: 10,521


----------



## Necris

150 Wide 
150 Neutral 
10 Extra wide

all Military.

Site total: 10,831


----------



## highlordmugfug

20 neutral

Personal total: 355
Site total: 10,851


----------



## JP Universe

50 on dumbells

Personal total: 295
Site total: 10,901


----------



## Fiction

49 Neutral 

Site Total: 10,950


----------



## JP Universe

Add another 40 on dumbbells

Personal total: 335
Site total: 10,990


----------



## highlordmugfug

10 neutral to round us off  

Personal total: 365
Site total: 11,000

EDIT: We're progressing a lot faster that I expected, considering the dedicated bodybuilding forum took 3 years to get to ~75,000. Congrats and thank you to everyone participating, but still  all you guys who've done my personal total (as of now) or more on a single day already (multiple times...) 

EDIT: Also, many thanks to all the people who keep posting "lol I did 4" so that everyone else immediately thinks

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p6PZhONZ3Ac


----------



## Gothic Headhunter

7x15 neutral
1x15 wide


Site total: 11,120


----------



## Fat-Elf

5 wide

Site total: 11,125


----------



## Kidneythief

80 neutral

Site total = 11,205


----------



## Infamous Impact

3x8 Handstand Pushups

Site Total: 11,229

Because fuck even numbers.


----------



## highlordmugfug

11 one leg lifted (alternating)
10 x4 wide
10 x 1 neutral 

Personal Total: 426
Site total: 11,290

Because yay even numbers.


----------



## JP Universe

Add another 60 on dumbbells in workout tonight

Personal Total: 395
Site total: 11,350


----------



## SenorDingDong

100 weighted

200 standard

80 Hindu


Site Total: 11,730


----------



## Fiction

30 Neutral
30 Wide
10 Narrow

11,800


----------



## Gothic Headhunter

5x20 neutral

Site total: 11,900


----------



## Fat-Elf

3x30 wide

Site total: 11,990


----------



## canuck brian

50


----------



## Infamous Impact

Another 20 minutes of Hindu! It's so meditative and relaxing!

1x300

Site Total: 12,340 with Brian's pushups.


----------



## Fiction

Do the hindu pushups hurt much, they look fun haha, may try and do a few minutes of them.


----------



## Infamous Impact

Fiction said:


> Do the hindu pushups hurt much, they look fun haha, may try and do a few minutes of them.


Not really, it focuses on the breathing and rhythm more than the actual pushups, and it's surprising how many you can do without thinking. I'm just estimating how much I did based on my 4 second cadence and time I did them for.


----------



## kung_fu

1X40

Site Total = 12,380


----------



## Fiction

Wow, Infamous have no idea how you can do 300 Hindus 

I'm just now starting to do other pushups other then neutrals, and will most likely stick with these 3 from now on, I do like the hindu though, its good to go slow and concentrate on breathing.

20 Hindu Pushups
20 Neutral
20 Diamond

Site Total: 12,440


----------



## Infamous Impact

Fiction said:


> Wow, Infamous have no idea how you can do 300 Hindus
> 
> I'm just now starting to do other pushups other then neutrals, and will most likely stick with these 3 from now on, I do like the hindu though, its good to go slow and concentrate on breathing.


Hindu pushups don't really focus to much on my chest, which is the weakest point of my body, so it's a lot higher than my normal pushups. My dad can do over 1000 in one go, he's been doing them since he was 15. It's just practice.


----------



## Fat-Elf

3x20 wide

Site Total: 12,500


----------



## highlordmugfug

From yesterday:

20 elevated (legs raised)
15 wide
5 regular
10 diamond (I didn't expect to get that many out )


Personal total: 476
Site total: 12,550


----------



## Gothic Headhunter

I've been trying to do 100 a day, but that's just not happening today 

2x20 neutral
1x10 wide

Site Total: 12,600


----------



## JeffFromMtl

60.

12,660


----------



## JPhoenix19

3x30

12,750


----------



## theo

Decided it was time to join in,

1x30

Personal: 30

12,780


----------



## texshred777

This week for me:
150

12,930


----------



## Fiction

30 Neutral
20 Diamond
20 Hindu (A lot better form then yesterday, they actually felt right... and lots of things cracked.)

13,000


----------



## Fat-Elf

10 wide
5 hindu
because I got some nasty chest pain while doing them. 

Site total: 13,015


----------



## Gothic Headhunter

In the words of the great, immortal Bender, "I'm back, baby!"

5x20 neutral

Site Total: 13,115


----------



## Infamous Impact

5x10 Handstand Pushups
5x20 Clapping Pushups
3x8x40 Weighted Pushups
1 Pushup at the computer to even the numbers out.

Site Total: 13,290


----------



## InfinityCollision

1x50 wide this morning

Site Total: 13,340


----------



## theo

What are hindu pushups?

72 normal.

Personal: 102

Site Total: 13,412


----------



## Infamous Impact

theo said:


> What are hindu pushups?
> 
> 72 normal.
> 
> Personal: 102
> 
> Site Total: 13,412


----------



## Metaloaf

It's been a while; really need to get back into this. Here is mine for today anyways:

1x10 neutral
2x15 neutral

Personal: 40

Site total: 13,452


----------



## kung_fu

1X40

Site Total = 13,492


----------



## Fiction

30 Hindu
20 Diamond
8 Neutral

Site Total: 13,550


----------



## Infamous Impact

5x5 Planche Pushups
Those were ridiculous.

Site Total: 13,575


----------



## Gothic Headhunter

5x20 neutral

Site Total: 13,675


----------



## kung_fu

1X40

Sit Total = 13,715


----------



## Fiction

20 Diamond
20 Hindu
20 Neutral

Site Total: 13,775


----------



## SenorDingDong

150 Swiss ball push ups

200 weighted


Site Total: 12,850


----------



## Fat-Elf

Friday: 20 normal, 5 wide
Saturday: 75 wide, 40 was most that I did in one set. Kinda disappointed as I couldn't beat my record. Maybe tomorrow..


Site Total: 12,950


----------



## Infamous Impact

5x50 Normal Pushups
You two trying to troll us out of 1000 pushups? 

Site Total: 14,100


----------



## Fat-Elf

Infamous Impact said:


> 5x50 Normal Pushups
> You two trying to troll us out of 1000 pushups?
> 
> Site Total: 14,100



Oh shit dude. Didn't notice SenorDingDong's fail at all.


----------



## Infamous Impact

Fat-Elf said:


> Oh shit dude. Didn't notice SenorDingDong's fail at all.


I'm in the wrong too. I'll fix up the math for all of us. 

Site Total: 14,515


----------



## Gothic Headhunter

Made it!

5x20 neutral

Site Total: 14,615


----------



## Vicissitude27

3x20-Neutral
3x10-Diamond
3x20-Wide

Total: 150

Site Total: 14,765


----------



## Gothic Headhunter

5x20 neutral

Site Total: 14,865


----------



## theo

Plus 1x80 normal 

14945


----------



## theo

1x10 normal
1x10 with someone pushing their foot into my back (weighted?)

Personal: 202 
site total: 14965


----------



## Kidneythief

120 neutral

Site Total = 15085


----------



## Taerix

3x25 neutral

Site Total = 15160


----------



## anthonyferguson

40 explosive

80 normal

total 120

site total = 15280


----------



## Gothic Headhunter

5x20 neutral

Site total: 15,380


----------



## SenorDingDong

300 standard push ups.


Site Total 15,680


----------



## Fat-Elf

1x5 wide
1x10 wide
God I'm lazy.. 

Site Total 15,695


----------



## WickedSymphony

In on this, just started trying out push ups this week with my routine. Down 25 lbs since May 25th, and 10 lbs from my goal for the cut. This should be some extra motivation. Nice thread 

70x neutral.

Personal Total: 70
Site Total: 15,765


----------



## Infamous Impact

I had to do pushups for XC practice today, for scaring the freshmen. 

834 Neutral

Site Total: 16,597


----------



## kung_fu

Infamous Impact said:


> I had to do pushups for* XC *practice today, for scaring the freshmen.



Xtreme Chess?


----------



## Infamous Impact

kung_fu said:


> Xtreme Chess?


You can say so. The knight knocked over all the pawns.


----------



## Fiction

30 Hindu Pushups
73 Neutral

Site Total: 16,700

Had a few days off so decided to hit it hard (for me at least )


----------



## theo

40 normal pushups.

Personal: 242

site total: 16740


----------



## kung_fu

1X40

site total = 16,780


----------



## TheBigGroove

1x113....yeah, that's right. I'm pretty sure on the last 25 or so I was pushing the world down.

site total = 16, 893


----------



## Metaloaf

Neutral:
2x15
2x12

Personal: 94

Site total: 16,947


----------



## Vicissitude27

Wide Decline
3x20

Site total: 17,007

We broke 17000!


----------



## JP Universe

130 over the last few days 

Personal total 425

Site total: 17,137


----------



## Fat-Elf

1x10 wide

Site total: 17,147


----------



## SenorDingDong

4x50 wide
4x50 standard
4x40 explosive 
3x15 handstand

Total: 605

nine hundred nude gorillas



Site Total: 17,752


----------



## Gothic Headhunter

20 neutral

Site total: 17,772


----------



## MFB

Fiction said:


> Wow, Infamous have no idea how you can do 300 Hindus



Judging by appearance alone, I'd rather do Hindu Pushups over Hindu Squats any day. Those are a nightmare in and of themselves


----------



## theo

1x90 

personal: 332

site:17862


----------



## Kidneythief

neutral = 120

Site Total = 17982


----------



## WickedSymphony

Had a bit of a whoosh, down 27 lbs total now, 8 lbs remaining. Hoping to get it by November, then possibly bulk time.

10x weighted (dog hopped on my back  )
40x neutral

Personal Total: 120
Site Total: 18032


----------



## kung_fu

1X40 

tallied my personal total finally just to see if i'm pulling my weight
Personal total = 627
Site Total= 18072


----------



## SenorDingDong

5x50 hindus

5x50 diamonds 


Total: 500


Site Total: 18572


----------



## Fat-Elf

2x10 wide
Really need to get my shit together again next week.

Site Total: 18592


----------



## Fiction

Been sick the past week and only just getting over it, so time to ease back into this.

An easy 28 Neutral.

Site Total: 18620


----------



## NUTSguitarchannel

5x40 neutral

Site Total: 18820


----------



## Kidneythief

120 neutral

Site Total = 18940


----------



## kung_fu

1X40 

Personal total = 667
Site Total= 18980


----------



## Metaloaf

Went down this time 
I need to be more serious.

1x12
1x15
1x10

Personal: 131

Site Total: 19017


----------



## Harry

This thread will motivate me to do them more often. 

1x15 (just as a warm up for other chest exercises)

Site Total: 19032


----------



## Fiction

68 Neutral

Site Total: 19100


----------



## Phrygian

20.

Site total:19120


----------



## SenorDingDong

4x50 hindus 
10x100 push up crawl (fucking miserable goddamn exercise )


Total: 1200



Site Total: 20320


----------



## kung_fu

1X40 

Personal total = 707
Site Total: 20360


----------



## Sebastian

What a great thread idea! not only I'll do push ups but I'll learn maths! 
160

Site Total: 20520


----------



## Harry

1x15 

Site Total: 20535


----------



## Kidneythief

150 neutral

Site Total = 20685


----------



## Infamous Impact

Wow, took a week break from recording pushups, and we're already at 20,000!
100 Neutral

Site Total: 20785


----------



## theo

100 normal

Personal total: 432

Site Total: 20885


----------



## SenorDingDong

200 wide grip

200 standard


Site Total: 21,285


----------



## kung_fu

1X40

Personal total : 747
Site Total: 21,325


----------



## Sebastian

100

Personal total: 260

Site Total: 21,425


----------



## Stealthtastic

1x10 wide
5x10 military
2x5 diamond


Personal total: 60
Site Total: 21,485


----------



## kung_fu

1X40

Personal total : 787
Site total: 21,525


----------



## highlordmugfug

I've been really busy, so I haven't gotten a chance to post, but I have (halfheartedly) been doing pushups, I'll post them sometime soon


----------



## Sebastian

300

Personal Total: 560

Site Total: 21,825


----------



## Infamous Impact

1x20xSkinny XC chick Pushups (for a bet )
5x15x90 Weighted Pushups
5x5 One Arm Pushups
5x10 Handstand Pushups

Total: 170 

Site Total: 21,995


----------



## Sebastian

120

Personal Total: 680

Site Total: 22,115


----------



## theo

Been slack :/

1X40

Personal total: 472

Site total: 22155


----------



## Fiction

100 Neutral

Gah, I hate slacking..

Site Total: 22,255


----------



## SenorDingDong

I'm going to just update weekly as I truly do not enjoy doing math every couple days


----------



## Infamous Impact

I haven't been posting lately, because school being back on does things like that to you.

BUUUUUUUUUUT...

3x30 Handstand Pushups
3x15 One Arm Pushups
10 Mins Of Hindu Pushups a 4 seconds each.

Site Total: 22,415


----------



## kung_fu

1X40

Personaltotal = 787
Site Total: 22,455


----------



## theo

115 normal. 

Personal total. 587
Site total. 22570


----------



## Harry

1x20 

Site Total: 22,590


----------



## kung_fu

1X40

Persnal total : 867

Site Total: 22,630


----------



## Sebastian

120


Persnal total : 800

Site Total: 22,750


----------



## highlordmugfug

My laptop died, so I did a lot that I can't put yet because I was saving them in a word document. 

Here's the last few days.

10 diamond
2 one arm (with atrocious form  totally not ready for those yet)
15 wide
21 wide
19 wide
5 t-pushups with 10lb dumbells

Personal Total: 548
Site Total: 22822


----------



## Infamous Impact

5x5 One Arm Pushups
Site Total: 22847


----------



## Fiction

53 Neutral

Site total: 22900


----------



## Infamous Impact

100 Band Pushups

Site Total: 23000


----------



## kung_fu

2X40

Personal total : 947
Site Total : 23080


----------



## jdeathkelly

My first post on this site, and it isn't even about guitars. 

30 regular
Site Total : 23110


----------



## Sebastian

11X20 = 220

Personal total : 900
Site Total : 2*333*0


----------



## SenorDingDong

I've been busy lately, haven't had time to tally up my workout logs on here. I'll get to it tomorrow when I have some time


----------



## highlordmugfug

20 T pushups with 10 lb dumbells

Personal Total: 568
Site Total: 23350


----------



## kung_fu

1X40

Personal Total: 987
Site Total: 23390


----------



## SenorDingDong

All right, here is my last two weeks of push ups.


9/10:

2x100 T push ups (ten pound dumbbells)
2x50 Diamond push ups 
3x75 Military push ups
4x75 Wide grip push ups

Total: 825



9/13:

4x50 Hindus
4x75 Explosive claps (sounds like a terribly painful STD )

Total: 500


9/18:

5x15 Hand stand push ups
4x50 Hindus
3x75 Military
2x75 Wide Grip

Total:650


9/21: 

10x10 Planche push ups
4x50 Hindus
5x15 Handstand
2x100 Military

Total: 575



Grand Total:2550


Site Total:25940


----------



## Infamous Impact

Hindus for 15 minutes: 225

Site Total: 26165


----------



## kung_fu

1X40

Personal Total: 1027
Site Total: 26205


----------



## Sebastian

two days = 300

Personal Total: 1200
Site Total: 26505


----------



## kung_fu

1X40

Personal Total: 1067
Site Total: 26545


----------



## Fat-Elf

1x25 normal

Site Total: 26570


----------



## Sebastian

150

Personal Total: 1350
Site Total: 26720


----------



## kung_fu

1X40

Personal Total: 1107
Site Total: 26760


----------



## Fat-Elf

1x25 

As soon as I get my strength back, I will start doing at least 100 a day. 

Site Total: 26785


----------



## WickedSymphony

Sorry about measly contributions guys, Borderlands took over for a bit. I'll get back to business now 

But...down 31 lbs total now, 4 more to go by Nov. Feels good 

1x40

Personal Total: 160
Site Total: 26825


----------



## Infamous Impact

Clapping Pushups 5x30

Site Total: 26975


----------



## SenorDingDong

I've had the flu for the past four days, so while I'll still post from the last week in September when I am done at work tonight, I won't have much to offer for this week. Sorry guys!


----------



## Fat-Elf

1x20 normal
1x25 normal
1x30 wide

Easier than I excepted after that break. 

Site Total: 27050


----------



## kung_fu

Infamous Impact said:


> Clapping Pushups 5x30



Are those the ones where:
A) YOU clap in between each pushup
B) Attractive onlookers applaud as you do pushups
C) all of the above
D) none of the above


----------



## Infamous Impact

kung_fu said:


> Are those the ones where:
> A) YOU clap in between each pushup
> B) Attractive onlookers applaud as you do pushups
> C) all of the above
> D) none of the above


C.


----------



## kung_fu

Thought so 

1 X 40
Personal total = 1147
Site Total= 27090


----------



## SenorDingDong

Okay, here was last weeks' from my notebook:


09/24

4x75 standard
4x50 diamond
3x50 hindu
4x15 handstand

Total: 710


9/27

8x40 claps
8x40 T push ups
8x40 wide 
8x40 stability ball (hands on the ball)

Total: 1280




And then I got sick 



Site Total: 29080


----------



## Fat-Elf

4x40 wide

Site Total: 29240


----------



## SenorDingDong

Just for fun; the first time ever trying these so I can't do too many yet:


4x14 one arm push ups


Site Total: 29296


----------



## Sebastian

150

Personal Total: 1500
Site Total: 29446


----------



## Fat-Elf

1x20 wide

I was planning on doing more but I forgot. 

Site Total: 29466


----------



## theo

30 normal. 

Damn I've been lazy...

Personal total. 617
Site total. 29496


----------



## Fat-Elf

1x10 wide
1x20 wide
1x30 wide
1x40 wide

Site Total: 29596


----------



## Sebastian

45


Personal Total: 1545
Site Total: 29641


----------



## Infamous Impact

20x80 Normal Pushups over the course of the day.

Site Total: 31241


----------



## Sebastian

100

Personal Total: 1645

Site Total: 31341


----------



## Fat-Elf

1x20 wide

Site Total: 31261


----------



## Sebastian

100

Personal Total: 1745

Site Total: 31361


----------



## Fat-Elf

1x20 wide
1x50 wide (new record )

Site Total: 31421


----------



## Fat-Elf

1x30 wide
1x35 wide
1x40 wide

Personal Total: 1035

Site Total: 31526


----------



## theo

1x30 wide.

Personal total: 647

Site Total: 31271


----------



## highlordmugfug

8 T pushups with 10lb weights
10 wide with 1 leg raised
12 one leg raised
20 wide
30 elevated (half count)
5 diamond
5 elevated
20 elevated
10 elevated diamond
20 elevated wide leg up
10 diamond
10 wide
10 really wide
10 wide elevated
15 wide

Personal total: 748
Site total: 31451

I've been slacking hard, and I haven't had much money for food the last month so I haven't been able to work out as much. I should be starting a job that doesn't make me stress-vomit everyday in the next week or two though, so I'm hopeful and excited about that.


----------



## kung_fu

1 X 40

Personal total = 1187
Site Total = 31491


----------



## Infamous Impact

5x10 Handstand Pushups

Site Total: 31541


----------



## Fat-Elf

1x40
1x30

Personal Total: 1105

Site Total: 31611


----------



## ROB SILVER

I have been addicted to exercise since I was 14. 24 years later...

Most press ups ever in one go 154.


----------



## Sebastian

125

Personal Total: 1870

Site Total: 31736


----------



## Atomshipped

80 neutral full.
Site Total: 31816


----------



## Infamous Impact

5x12 Handstand Pushups

Site Total: 31876

Working up to doing one arm handstand pushups eventually.


----------



## Sebastian

120

Personal Total 1990

Site Total: 31996


----------



## WickedSymphony

Down to 161 lbs so 34 lbs total lost over the past 4.5 months, gonna start bulking early this week! 

4x20 normal

Personal Total: 240
Site Total: 32076


----------



## kung_fu

1 X 40

Personal total = 1227
Site Total = 32116


----------



## SenorDingDong

10/07:


8x60 normal
5x50 diamond
4x15 one armed


Total: 790



10/10:

8x60 normal
5x20 handstand
5x50 claps
4x50 hindu


Total: 1030



10/14:

6x50 hindu
6x50 diamond
6x50 normal

Total: 900



10/16:

5x20 one arm
4x40 stability
5x50 hindu

Total: 510



Grand total: 3230



Site Total: 35346


----------



## Sebastian

120

Personal Total 2110

Site Total: 35466


----------



## m3l-mrq3z

Just began today: 3 sets of 10 push-ups (yeah, I am fat).

Personal total: 30
Site Total: 35496.


----------



## Fat-Elf

5 wide because it felt like I would have pushed against a bed of knives.

Personal Total: 1110

Site Total: 35501


----------



## Infamous Impact

4x40 One Arm Pushups

Site Total: 35661


----------



## Fat-Elf

2x30 wide

Personal Total: 1170

Site Total: 35721


----------



## Fat-Elf

2x40 wide

Personal Total: 1250

Site Total: 35801


----------



## m3l-mrq3z

Did 45 today. 
Personal total: 75
Site total: 35876


----------



## SenorDingDong

Will you guys be mad if I drop out? 


90% of my workouts are body weight, and I (as you can tell) put off typing up and adding everything together for as long as possible before doing it. It's just such a hassle.


----------



## highlordmugfug

SenorDingDong said:


> Will you guys be mad if I drop out?
> 
> 
> 90% of my workouts are body weight, and I (as you can tell) put off typing up and adding everything together for as long as possible before doing it. It's just such a hassle.


I'll miss you, but do what you feel.


----------



## flint757

Quitter 



I haven't posted in awhile so I can't complain...


----------



## SenorDingDong

highlordmugfug said:


> I'll miss you, but do what you feel.





flint757 said:


> Quitter
> 
> 
> I haven't posted in awhile so I can't complain...








Unless you guys don't mind me doing huge bi-monthly posts. I just hate math that much


----------



## Fat-Elf

1x30 wide

Personal Total: 1350

Site total: 35976


----------



## WickedSymphony

From the past week:

6x20

Personal Total: 360
Site Total: 36096


----------



## MetalGravy

47 burpees 

35923


----------



## Gothic Headhunter

2x20 neutral
1x10 wide

Site Total: 36193


----------



## Infamous Impact

1200 Pushups in the last week, of all kinds, as far I can remember.

Site Total: 37393


----------



## theo

70 normal

Personal total: 717

Site Total: 37463


----------



## Sebastian

100

Personal Total 2210

Site Total: 37563


----------



## Fat-Elf

1x20 wide
1x40 wide

Personal Total: 1410

Site Total: 37623


----------



## Quitty

Just discovered this thread, and i do not take well to nipple whipping, so.

From the past week:
7x3x50 = 1,050

Site Total: 38673


----------



## nangillala

20 on fists just to get back in training routine 

Site Total: 38693


----------



## Sebastian

150

Personal Total: 2360

Site Total: 38843


----------



## Fat-Elf

4x20
1x3

Wasn't really that smart as I have a terrible flu. My chest hurts. 

Personal Total: 1493

Site Total: 38926


----------



## Kidneythief

I got lazy in the last 1,5 month because of moving, and a lot to do at job, but I'm starting it again.

80 elevated

Site total: 39026


----------



## Fat-Elf

1x20 wide

Personal Total: 1513

Site total: 39046


----------



## highlordmugfug

35 wide legs elevated

Personal Total: 783
Site Total: 39081


----------



## SD83

4x15 wide

Site Total: 39141


----------



## Fat-Elf

2x20 wide

Personal Total: 1553

Site Total: 39181


----------



## theo

+ 30 Normal

Personal total: 747

Site Total: 39211


----------



## Chickenhawk

Looks like someone else has been using my idea of 50 pushups, 3 times a day 

50x3x30 (the past month or so, I'm being conservative)
Approx Personal total for the past 30 days: 4,500
And since we're counting my daughters pushups: 20 a day, for the past 30 days = 600

'Hawk family: 5,100

Site Total: 44,311


----------



## Fat-Elf

1x20 normal

Personal Total: 1573

Site Total: 44,331


----------



## nangillala

100 normal ones..

Site Total: 44,431


----------



## WickedSymphony

200 since last post in this thread

Personal Total: 560
Site Total: 44631


----------



## Dan

Just found this thread  So i've just done 20 now before dinner. Ill hit up another 20 before bed too. 

Total this evening: 40
Site Total: 44671


----------



## theo

+40 normal

Personal total: 787

Site Total: 44,471


----------



## WickedSymphony

theo said:


> +40 normal
> 
> Personal total: 787
> 
> Site Total: 44,471



Should be 44,711 Total now.


----------



## Sebastian

150

Personal Total: 2510

Site Total: 44861


----------



## theo

+10 normal
+30 on fists

Personal total: 827

Site Total: 44901


----------



## theo

Woohoo double post! 
+55 

Personal total: 882

Site Total: 44956

Edit:thanks wicked symphony, phone posting catches me out sometimes haha


----------



## Sebastian

30

Personal Total: 2540

Site Total: 44986


----------



## MetalGravy

Last week:
187 burpees
170 pushups


Site total: 45343


----------



## Captain_Awesome

Just discovered this. My push-ups are pretty consistent and I'm doing them in blocks of 30 with the occasional 40 until I find the strength to do moar! I'll do the last two weeks (Dates going backwards by two days);

Today 180
Saturday 130
Thursday 120
Tuesday 120
Sunday 120
Friday 120
Wednesday 120
Monday 120

I'll update every week from now 

Total 1030
Personal total: 1030
Site total: 46373


----------



## Sebastian

200

Personal Total: 2740


Total: 46573


----------



## Sebastian

175

Personal Total: 2915

Total: 46748


----------



## MetalGravy

Last week: 260

Site total: 47008


----------



## WickedSymphony

Haven't posted in here in a while since I got sick for a week, but 210 more since last time!

Personal Total: 770
Site Total: 47218


----------



## kamello

oh, nice challenge, Is almost summer here in Chile so I would like to start doing a little rutine during these months


Today I did 80 and yesterday 55


Personal Total: 135
Site Total: 47353


----------



## theo

Plus fifty decline push ups, 
Personal total: 932
Site total: 47403


----------



## theo

Plus another fifty decline push ups.

Personal total: 982
Site total:47453


----------



## Takemyevil

480 quarters (i love me dem quarters)
50 normal
17 decline

Personal total: 547
Site total: 48000


----------



## theo

plus one hundred.

Fifty standard 
Fifty decline

Personal total:1082
Site total:48100


----------



## kamello

110 in five sessions today  

Personal Total: 245
Site Total: 48210


----------



## Gothic Headhunter

20x2 Neutral

Site Total: 48250


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

90 Pushups a day in basketball practice for the past 3 weeks. So 1,350? 

Site Total: 49,600


----------



## Sebastian

Last couple days: 400

Personal Total: 3315

Total: 50,000


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

+180
Personal total 1530
Site Total 50,180


----------



## theo

Plus eighty normal

Personal total: 1162
Site total: 50260


----------



## kamello

210 with the close hands (dunno how they are called, the ones that excercises the biceps) between today and yesterday

Personal Total: 455
Site Total: 50715


----------



## Sebastian

Last couple days: 200

Personal Total: 3515

Total: 50,915


----------



## theo

plus eighty normal

Personal total: 1242
Site total: 50,995


----------



## Sebastian

200

Personal Total: 3715

Total: 51,195


----------



## kamello

30 yesterday (was on a hurry) and 140 today 

Personal Total: 625

Total: 51,365


----------



## Sebastian

100

Personal Total: 3815

Total: 51,465


----------



## kamello

110 yesterday, I was really lazy this week 

Personal Total: 735

Total: 51,575

edit:

aaand 115 now

Personal Total: 850

Total: 51,690


----------



## WickedSymphony

310 more for me since last time. I should really post in here more often so I don't have to go back and add them up 

Personal Total: 1,080
Site Total: 52,000


----------



## Fat-Elf

New year and new shenanigans. 

10 wide

Site Total: 52,010


----------



## Fat-Elf

15 wide, little more every day 

Site Total: 52,020


----------



## MetalGravy

168

52188


----------



## Fat-Elf

2x20 wide

Site Total: 52,228


----------



## fortisursus

How in gods name did I miss this thread!?!?!?! 
Anyway I'll start officially adding my contribution today.

+100 Neutral 
Personal total: 100
Site total: 50360


----------



## Kidneythief

Neutral 80

Site total: 50440


----------



## kung_fu

Yikes. It's been a while since my last post. I'm embarrased to say that today i completed my first workout in 4 months (Holidays/Work related issues/laziness). I forgot how great it feels to workout and will NEVER again go this long without working out. My diet has been fairly normal so no weight gained or lost, just strength and endurance. It's a new year so time to get back on the horse (and back to posting in this thread )

40 pushups

Personal total = 1267
Site total = 50480


----------



## James B

2x20
Personal total = 40
Site total = 50520


----------



## theo

+50

personal total: 1292
Site total: 50570


----------



## Leuchty

From 52,000 down to 50,000???


----------



## Fat-Elf

1x32 wide
1x20 wide

The site total should be correct now.

Site Total: 52,590


----------



## MikeyLawless

Guess ill start contributing 

43 neutral before bed last night.
Site total: 52,633


----------



## kung_fu

1X30 + 1X15 normal
Personal total = 1,312
Site total: 52,678


----------



## Fat-Elf

1x10 normal
1x15 wide

Site total: 52,703


----------



## nangillala

Uh, I totally forgot about this thread, sorry.
So here are my 120 from Monday.

Site total: 52,823


----------



## kung_fu

40 normal
Personal total = 1,352
Site Total = 52,863


----------



## Fat-Elf

1x40 wide

Site Total = 52,903


----------



## kung_fu

45 normal
Personal total = 1,397
Site Total = 52,948


----------



## kung_fu

45 normal
Personal total = 1,452
Site Total = 52,993


----------



## Fat-Elf

only 10 wide because my socks were slipping on the mat

Site Total = 53,003


----------



## ThatCanadianGuy

50 Military.

Personal: 50
Site: 53,053


----------



## kung_fu

50 normal
Personal total = 1,502
Site Total = 53,103


----------



## MetalGravy

224--mix of normal and incline

Site Total = 53,327


----------



## kung_fu

50 normal
Personal total = 1,552

Site Total = 53,377


----------



## theo

+30

personal total: 1322
Site Total = 53,407


----------



## kung_fu

50 normal
Personal total = 1,602

Site Total = 53,457


----------



## ThatCanadianGuy

42 Normal + 53 Military = 105.

Personal: 155
Site: 53, 562


----------



## kung_fu

50 normal
Personal total = 1,652

Site Total = 53,612


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

I haven't bothered to write in here in so long i'm not going to bother adding up the ones i've done since then. Just fifty normal right now. 
Site Total = 53,662


----------



## Lagtastic

+50 mixed

Starting P90X again next week, getting ready for the pain!

Site Total = 53,712


----------



## kung_fu

50 normal
Personal total = 1,702
Site Total = 53,762


----------



## kung_fu

50 normal
Personal total = 1,752
Site Total = 53,812


----------



## kung_fu

60 normal
Personal total = 1,812
Site Total = 53,872


----------



## theo

+40 normal

Personal total = 1,592
Site Total = 53,912


----------



## fortisursus

+100 normal

Personal total = 200
Site Total = 54,012


----------



## JPhoenix19

This is going to take a while...


----------



## kung_fu

60 normal
Personal total = 1,872
Site Total = 54,072


----------



## nangillala

130 yesterday
Site Total = 54,202


----------



## Fat-Elf

10 wide yesterday

Site Total = 54,212


----------



## Chickenhawk

My clan has been slacking the last couple months. My 9 year old started doing pushups a while back to help with her PE grades, and now she's doing the most pushups out of anybody in her grade...best form, too. So, we kinda slowed down...plus the holidays and whatnot since my last update 

And we've changed things up. Syd still does 20 a day, for the past 45 days (longer, but we've taken days off).
And I've stopped doing 50 reps, 3 times a day, and switched to as many as possible in 2 minutes, twice a day. I'm averaging 55-60 or so.

Let's be conservative:
Me: 55 reps x 2 times a day x 45 days = 4,950
Syd: 20 reps x 45 days = 900

'Hawk Family = 5,850

Site Total = 60,062


Expect a metric shit ton of pushups from us in the next couple weeks. We're going to step it back up.


----------



## theo

+30
Personal total = 1,622
Site Total = 60,092


----------



## spencerhead

3 sets of 50 this morning!
Personal total = 150..
Site total: 60,242


----------



## kung_fu

60 normal
Personal total = 1,932
Site total: 60,302


----------



## kung_fu

60 normal
Personal total = 1,992
Site total: 60,362


----------



## theo

+60
Personal total = 1,682
Site total: 60,302


----------



## wlfers

50 wide on my fists to save my wrists
Personal total = 50
Site total: 60,352


----------



## Lagtastic

80 mixed as part of P90X day 1. Bring on the pain!


Personal total = 130
Site total: 60,432


----------



## Veritech Zero

Without actually counting working out, I've always started off my mornings with 30... and have been doing so for years now... so starting from the 4th of August that would leave me with 6,150... For the sake of not jacking the thread I'll start with this morning.

Personal Total: 30
Site Total: 60,462


----------



## kung_fu

60 normal
Personal total = 2,152
Site total: 60,522


----------



## kung_fu

60 normal
Personal total = 2,212
Site total: 60,582


----------



## Veritech Zero

150 normal

Personal: 180
Site: 60,732


----------



## Lagtastic

80 mixed

Personal total = 210
Site total: 60,812


----------



## ghostred7

30 elevated off bead w/ push-up bars

Personal total = 30 (just started counting for site)
Site total: 60,842


----------



## theo

+60
Personal total = 1,742
Site total: 60,902


----------



## kung_fu

70 normal
Personal total = 2,282
Site total: 60,972


----------



## ghostred7

30 morning starters

Personal total = 60 
Site total: 61,002


----------



## kung_fu

60 normal
Personal total = 2,342
Site total: 61,062


----------



## Veritech Zero

Today: 185
Personal: 365
Site: 61,247


----------



## JP Universe

I'm conservatively adding another 1000 to the total. I haven't updated in a loooooong time!

Site: 62,247


----------



## ThatCanadianGuy

75 Military.

Personal: 230
Site: 62,322


----------



## kung_fu

70 normal
Personal total = 2,412
Site Total = 62,392


----------



## Sebastian

I didn't post here in a long time, but I've done at least 1000 push ups since the last post..so I'll go with that number... 

Personal Total: 4815

Total: 63,392


----------



## kung_fu

70 normal
Personal total = 2,482
Site Total = 63,462


----------



## Sebastian

last 2 days: 400 total

Personal Total: 5215

Total: 63,862


----------



## Evilized

75 (mix of normal, military, diamond)

Personal total: 75 

Total: 63,937


----------



## kung_fu

70 normal
Personal total = 2,552
Site Total = 64,007


----------



## flo

70 normal, first post in here 

Site Total = 64,077


----------



## Evilized

75 military
Personal Total: 150
Site Total: 64 227


----------



## theo

+50
Personal total = 1,792
Site total: 64 277


----------



## flo

50 normal

Site total: 64 327


----------



## kung_fu

70 normal
Personal total = 2,622
Site total: 64 397


----------



## WickedSymphony

Man, I'm way too lazy about posting in here. Gonna add an *extremely* conservative 1k pushups (mixture of wide and normal) since my last post.

Personal total:2,080
Site total: 65,397


----------



## ThatCanadianGuy

80 Military

Personal: 310
Site: 65, 477


----------



## theo

+60
Personal total = 1,852
Site total: 65, 537


----------



## Lagtastic

120 mixed P90 is kicking my ass yet again. Following the diet, plus rum&cokes. 

Personal total = 330
Site total: 65, 657


----------



## kung_fu

70 normal
Personal total = 2,692
Site total= 65, 727


----------



## Phrygian

I'm back, and this time I'm gonna post here more often haha! 

starting out with 45 with elbows close to the body.

Personal total = 45

Site Total = 64,122


----------



## nangillala

Adding 230 from Monday

Site Total = 64,352


----------



## MetalGravy

160

Site Total = 64512


----------



## Lagtastic

80

Personal = 410
Site Total = 66,242 (corrected as somebody above did negative 1605 pushups somehow)


----------



## kung_fu

70 normal
Personal total = 2,762
Site total= 66, 312


----------



## kung_fu

70 normal
Personal total = 2,832
Site total= 66, 382


----------



## kung_fu

2 X 70
Personal total = 2,972
Site Total = 66, 522


----------



## wlfers

45 today, 50 from earlier this week. Fist pushups for my delicate wrists.

Personal total = 145
Site Total = 66, 617


----------



## Kidneythief

80 normal

Site total = 66, 697


----------



## Infamous Impact

I haven't posted my pushups in a while, and I've improved on them, so why not post what I did today?
Planche Pushups: 25
One Arm Pushups: 75
Normal Pushups 200

Site Total: 67,297


----------



## Kidneythief

100 normal

Site Total = 67,397


----------



## kung_fu

70 normal
Personal total = 3,042
Site Total = 67,467


----------



## wlfers

55 on my fists
Personal total = 200
Site Total = 67,667


----------



## theo

+60
Personal total = 1,912
Site Total = 67,727


----------



## theo

Infamous Impact said:


> Planche Pushups: 25



Holy shit! seriously? How many can you do at a time? I'd love to be able to hold a planche!


----------



## Kidneythief

80 normal
80 wide

Site Total = 67,887


----------



## Kidneythief

80 normal 

Site Total = 67,967


----------



## Kidneythief

103 normal

Site Total = 68,070


----------



## theo

+120
Personal total = 2,032
Site Total = 68,190


----------



## theo

+40
Personal total = 2,072
Site Total = 68,230


----------



## theo

+60
+30 decline
Personal total = 2,162
Site Total = 68,320


----------



## theo

+60

Personal total = 2,222 <------- woo!
Site Total = 68,380


----------



## m3l-mrq3z

Do bench presses count?


----------



## theo

+40

Personal total = 2,262 
Site Total = 68,420


----------



## Sebastian

last 3 days: 300 total

Personal Total: 5515

Total: 68,720


----------



## theo

+158

Personal total = 2,420
Site Total = 68,878


----------



## theo

+120

Personal total = 2,340
Site Total = 68,998


----------



## Scattered Messiah

decided to join, so I am adding the pushups of todays training.
Gonna be adding roughly the same number on every monday, wednesday and saturday:

6*15 (different variations) = 90
50
making 140

Site Total = 69,138


----------



## theo

+80

Personal total = 2,420
Site Total =69,218


----------



## Scattered Messiah

And again training on monday

6*15
30

120 in total
Personal total = 260

Site Total =69,338


----------



## flo

long time no posts, eh?
3*20

Site Total =69,398


----------



## flo

40
Site Total =69,438


----------



## flo

3*20
+2 (to get the last digit zero.)
Site Total =69,500


----------



## flo

3*20

Site Total =69,550


----------



## theo

+60

Personal total = 2,480
Site Total =69,610


----------



## flo

^ you're back 

+60
Site Total =69,670


----------



## theo

I am! I tried some handstand pushups last night after my karate class. I'm going to work on getting these to a point where I can do ten or so. I did four last night, although the range of motion wasn't very big and they weren't as hard as I'd always imagined them to be.

+50
Personal total = 2,530
Site Total =69,730


----------



## flo

^but they sound fun. I'll try some day. I'm just trying to get in better shape right now, and this thread keeps me motivated  I'm also doing other stuff than push-ups (sit-ups for example, or cycling, and stuff with weights, climbing, swimming... not very regularly though). This week I managed to do at least something every day. Let's s see how long I can keep the motivation up 

2*30

Site Total =69,790


----------



## flo

3*20

Site Total =69,850


----------



## flo

I missed yesterday... so today 8*15=120

Site Total =69,970


----------



## flo

3*20

Site Total =70,030


----------



## ddtonfire

Yesterday: 11*20 = 220

Site Total = 70,250


----------



## ddtonfire

I was doing sets of 42 every five minutes until my arms gave out.

8*42 + 25 = 361

Site Total = 70611


----------



## ddtonfire

9*25 = 225

I like pushups.

Site Total = 70836


----------



## flo

ddtonfire said:


> I was doing sets of 42 every five minutes until my arms gave out.
> 
> 8*42 + 25 = 361
> 
> Site Total = 70611


Holy crap!


----------



## theo

These have gotten harder in my time off! 
+65

Personal total = 2,595
Site Total =70901


----------



## ddtonfire

flo said:


> Holy crap!



Haha thanks, I was reading about BUD/s and it kind of inspired me.

Tonight:
9*25 = 225

Site Total: 71126


----------



## kung_fu

Shit. I haven't posted here in ages. I'll check my fitness journal and add all of the pushups i forgot to log since my last post.


----------



## ddtonfire

Morning: 7x30=210

Evening: 10x30+25 = 325

Site total: 71661


----------



## ddtonfire

Yesterday: 9x35 = 315

Site total: 71976


----------



## kung_fu

102 normal
Personal total = 3,144
Site Total = 72078


----------



## kung_fu

I'll add a conservative 3000 more from my long post drought. Even that's leaving off all of the ones i forgot to log in my journal this past month (was feelin lazy  )

Personal total = 6,144
Site Total = 75078


----------



## ddtonfire

10*40 = 400

Site total = 75478

I do a circuit on M & F and between each set, I do 40 pushups, 20 situps, and 10 pullups. I've been trying to add 5 each week since I started.


----------



## flo

I'm back, had an injury for about one week and then I was lazy for another week.
Nice to see that more people are posting again 

60 today 

Site total = 75538


----------



## kung_fu

2*51
Personal total = 6,246
Site total = 75640


----------



## kung_fu

2*51
Personal total = 6,148
Site total = 75742


----------



## ddtonfire

7*45 = 315

Site total: 76057


----------



## ddtonfire

160

Site total: 76217


----------



## kung_fu

2*51
Personal total = 6,250
Site total = 76319


----------



## flo

Last few days 190

Site total = 76509


----------



## kung_fu

2*51
Personal total = 6,152
Site total = 76611


----------



## ddtonfire

Yesterday: 9*20 = 180

Site total = 76791


----------



## flo

last couple of days...200?

Site total = 76991


----------



## flo

been a while since the last post... anyway, 30, feet on bed (not the only workout I did that day)

Total: 77021


----------



## flo

3*90 +10=100

total: 77121


----------



## gavn13

100 so far

Site total: 77221


----------



## dudeskin

im doing 100 or so after every day i get off my bike from work,
moved house so forgot but ill add anyway...

225

Site total: 77446


----------



## ddtonfire

Ok. So I haven't tallied my pushups since September:

320
150
320
160
400
400 
280
200
180
87
180
180
400
120
360
180
60
150
250
210
160
160
350
210
50
50
125
280
150

Sum = 6122

Site total = 83568


----------



## ddtonfire

200

Site total = 83768


----------



## flo

Nice to see this thread reanimated 

One of my friends has got a routine he calls "100 in 10", which means you do 100 pushups in 10 minutes.
So for example you do one set of 10 pushups per minute.

I do 100 in five minutes, 5 times 20 pushups.

The next goal would be to do "200 in ten", but I don't manage to get over 100 yet...

Anyway, today I did 100 in five.

83868


----------



## flo

100 in five minutes

83968


----------



## ddtonfire

300

Site total: 84268


----------



## Oreo_Death

20

Site total: 84288


----------



## MikeH

60

Site total: 84348


----------



## ddtonfire

120

Site total: 84468


----------



## flo

I'm going to go on a hiking trip in about a month. And I figured I could use some core strength until then, otherwise the 18 kilo rucksack will kill me 
So I've done at least 100 pushups every day this week, and I'm planning to continue this until the trip.
100
100
100
240
total 540 

Site total: 85008


----------



## flo

100
100
Site total: 85208


----------



## flo

100
100
Site total: 85408


----------



## flo

100
210
Site total: 85718


----------



## flo

130
100
100
Site total: 86048


----------



## flo

100 
100 
240+12 (to round up our score)
86500


----------



## Alfrer

200
86700


----------



## MikeH

210

86910


----------



## Chickenhawk

Haven't added our pushups since 02-05-2013, this should be good.

To be conservative, lets say I've done 75 pushups a day for the past 18 months (more than that most days, less some days).

That's roughly 40,500 pushups (again, estimating down to be conservative.)

My oldest does 20 a day:
10,800

My youngest might do 10, but she's inconsistent, so we'll say 3 a day.

1,620


Hawk family:

52,920

Site total:

*139,830*


----------



## MetalGravy

300 this week (half flat, half incline)

SITE TOTAL: 140,130


----------



## asher

What the heck, I happened to do ten the other day.

SITE TOTAL: 140,140


----------



## MetalGravy

225 last week

SITE TOTAL: 140365


----------



## MikeH

50 today.

Total: 140,415


----------



## glassmoon0fo

What the hell, I'll jump in on this. I lift, don't do pushups for much other than warmup, but I know for a fact I have done 40 Tuesday and 50 last sunday for warm up exercises, so: 

Personal Total: 90

Site Total: 140,505


----------



## MetalGravy

Last week's total: 300

SITE TOTAL: 140805


----------



## MikeH

Tuesday was 100, today has been 40 (so far). Wanting to work up to 120 in 2 minutes. I'm around 100 now.

Site total: 140,945


----------



## MikeH

Add another 65 to yesterday. Will be adding more today.

Site Total: 141,010


----------



## MetalGravy

360 last week

SITE TOTAL: 141370


----------



## MetalGravy

360 this week

site total: 141730


----------



## MetalGravy

2 week total: 660

SITE TOTAL: 142390


----------



## MikeH

60
60
80
100
= 300

Total: 142,690


----------



## MemphisHawk

I actually JUST bought a table top calendar this week to start writing down how many pushups I did every day! SO I guess with that, I will start trying to contribute regularly to this thread. I aim to get to 500 a day... but for now....

This Week - 500

My Total - 500

Total: 143,190


----------



## MetalGravy

Glad to see some other people contributing again!

360 this week

SITE TOTAL: 143550


----------



## Techdeath

I did 50 today


----------



## MemphisHawk

Doing every other day-ish right now

Sunday - 215 
Monday - 220
Wednesday - 250
Friday - 200
Saturday - 115

This Week - 1,000

My Total - 1,500

Total: 144,600

That is including Techdeths's 50 pushups since they weren't added in.


----------



## MikeH

I'll have a decent amount by day's end. Been doing 20 every hour since 8 am today, plus some from yesterday.


----------



## MikeH

180 yesterday, 60 today.

Site Total: 144,840


----------



## MikeH

100

Site Total: 144,940


----------



## Chiba666

First time joiner so this week 648, pretty much my weekly total.


Site Total: 145,588


----------



## MemphisHawk

I think you just broke the unwritten "ends in a zero" rule. Lol. I'll post my week up here in about 12 hours


----------



## MetalGravy

2 week total: 780
Site Total: 146368


----------



## MemphisHawk

Just finished 1250 push-ups for the week. 

Week 1 : 500
Week 2 : 1,000
Week 3 : 1,250

Personal Total : 2,750


Site Total: 147618[/QUOTE]


----------



## Chiba666

Only 20 today as its a rest day.

Its good to mix things up, 0s get boring.

Site Total: 147638


----------



## MikeH

Stepping it up today. Goal total is 500. I'm at 200 right now.

Site Total: 147,838


----------



## MikeH

Made my goal, so here's the other 300.

Site Total: 148,138


----------



## MemphisHawk

Just finished 1250 push-ups for the week. 

Week 1 : 500
Week 2 : 1,000
Week 3 : 1,250
Week 4 : 500

Personal Total : 3,250


Site Total: 148638


----------



## MetalGravy

Last week's total: 360

SITE TOTAL: 148998


----------



## Chiba666

Last lot of 650

SITE TOAL 149,648


----------



## Taylor

First time contributing! 

Did 50 so far today, but seeing that 8 at the end of the total count made me bang out two more 

52

149,700


----------



## Ibanezsam4

figured i'd log all the push ups from rugby practice, every time we drop a ball we have to do 20, also combined with all the push ups we do for fitness. 

last night: 160 

Site total: 149,860


----------



## MetalGravy

3 week total: 1080

Site Total: 150940


----------



## Chiba666

add me up for another 1k for the last 2 and a bit weeks.

Site Total: 151940


----------



## MetalGravy

Last week: 210

Site Total: 152150


----------



## MetalGravy

75 a couple of weeks ago

SITE: 152225


----------



## MetalGravy

Last 3 weeks: 360
SITE TOTAL: 152585


----------



## MetalGravy

Last week: 150
SITE TOTAL: 152735


----------



## Sebastian

Last days: 300

site total: 152835


----------



## onefingersweep

Last three weeks: 382

site total: 153217


----------



## Sebastian

Last days: 300

Site total: 153517


----------



## Lemons

Hey guys, just started a one hundred pushup challenge so I figure I may as well add to the site total (it might even help to keep me motivated). 

Last few days: 200

Site total: 153517


----------



## Lemons

Another 200 here. 

Forgot to actually adjust the site total, corrected now.

Site total: 153917


----------



## onefingersweep

Since my last post: 380.

SITE TOTAL: 154267.


----------



## Sebastian

100

Site total: 154367


----------

